# Aqua Vu Micro Camera Q's



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ice fished with a fellow OGFer (Nixmkt Tom) last season on Nimmy who had an underwater camera. Its usage really gave me a different perspective and knowledge of the bottom.

I'M SOLD ON GETTING ONE.

Pondering on getting an Aqua Vu Micro for Ice Fishing. Anybody with any comments, experiences, suggestions, mods? I'm a lil confused over the different models:
AV Micro
AV Micro II
AV Micro Plus
AV Micro 5
AV Micro 5 Plus
AV Micro 5c


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I've got one, it's nice to have but its only used for quick scouting before ice tournaments. It's a fragile camera! I already had the camera cable and lense break. Aqua vu customer service replaced it no questions asked. The picture is ok on it. If ya want john you can try mine till ya figure out if you want one. I find myself using my marcum 625 cam way more than the Aqua vu. Just my 2 cents


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Sean, I may have to get your offer some thought


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

No experience with the Micro but a few thoughts. Not saying Marcum 625 is best, just familiar with the features it has. One important thing is a low light capable (low-lux) camera and appears the Micro has that. Another is knowing which way the camera is pointing. Sometimes inside the shanty you will be able to see the camera down the hole to tell but usually not. Definitely not if you're outside. You may need some type of marker line to drop down to find with the camera to determine the direction looking with the Micro. The Marcum 625 has a directional compass arrow on the screen that tells you which way the camera is pointing - a VERY valuable feature. The Marcum also shows the camera depth on the screen which is also helpful.

For fishing you may need to make some kind of stand for the Micro to hold the screen at a viewing angle you can see easier. The Marcum 626 screen is adjustable from vertical to flat.

Having the cable reel attached to the back of the Micro monitor and holding the monitor while unwrapping and wrapping up the cable seems like a dropping accident waiting to happen.

Thought battery life could be an issue but Micro listing shows lithium-ion lasting up to 8 hrs. The Marcum 625 does have an on-screen battery voltage status display that's viewable when you turn it on.

Depending on the Micro model, appears price could be approaching a Marcum 625. Reeds is one place to check for pricing.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wonderful thoughts Nixmkt... Thanks


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You just need to get a panner and it doesn't matter you can see 360 degrees around your lure and location. I have had multiple Aqua view cameras and the durability is not good. I like looking at the lure and knowing exactly when the fish has the bait. Cameras don't always work everywhere but they are sure fun to play with. Sometimes wondering what the heck your vex is marking will drive a person crazy. Putting a camera down and knowing is a hole new ballgame. Watching fish eat the back side of your jig will drive you crazy also. I like how the dual vision vexilar camera allows you to see the fish on camera and flasher. Storage is really nice the units are attached with a nice base that holds both units.







. I do think the marcum camera is a little nicer picture quality but the convenience of this set up makes me happy


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> You just need to get a panner and it doesn't matter you can see 360 degrees around your lure and location. ...



That only works once you pick your spot and drill one hole for the camera and another to fish from. It doesn’t work if you are scouting before that and drop the camera down a single hole to check out what's there. If you see some type of structure loaded with fish slightly off in the distance, you need to know what direction to go to drill your fishing holes over the fish. You can pan 360 deg. as many times as you want but without a direction reference, you will not know where those fish are. That is where the marker line comes into play.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I see what your saying


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Per recommendations from Fish2win, Quackpot, Slabslayer, Laynhardwood & others, I ordered the Aqua Vu Micro Plus along with the Fins.

I couldn't pass up their current deal on a reconditioned unit along with a rebate, Free Charger & Free Carrying Case.

Saved between $150-$200.

Today, Weds Nov 5th, 2015, it's 70 degrees in NE OHIO. It's gonna be a while till cold weather finally hits.

_*COME ON ICE!!!*_


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a double edged sword because it's nice out but I want it to be miserably cold also. I am putting up my x-mas lights tonite and I'm sure it won't feel right


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I own the Marcum 825sd and like it a lot....my buddy has the micro and doesn't like it especially for big water because of current and so forth. I think I am getting rid of my 825sd here shortly and purchasing the lx-9. I like the weight and so forth of the marcums especially on erie! Hopefully it works out for you though on your style of fishing!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll be using it for searching, running & gunning in inland NE Ohio waters... not using it for actual lure presentation & fish biting study.
It'll be a good introductory unit until I can afford a camera unit by Vexialr or Marcum. Besides, I couldn't pass up Aqua Vu's deal: Rebate, Free Charger & Free Carrying Case. I saved between $150-200.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Good deal is all that matters! How much did u get it for and what site in case anyone else is looking for a sweet deal?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Got a Reconditioned Micro Plus including a REBATE, Free Charger & Free Carrying Case., Saved between $150-200..The Aqua Vu Micro Plus list is $399. Carrying Case is $39.99. Charges is $19.95. I got everything for $299. Free Shipping & No Tax,


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It is nice to know what the bottom looks like and any nearby structure. You will have fun playing with the camera.


----------

